

Visual Studio 2015 RC Now Available - cremno
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2015/04/29/visual-studio-2015-rc-now-available.aspx

======
NicoJuicy
TLDR ( VS 2015, .Net 4.6, TFS, ... );

.Net 4.6 -> HTTP/2 support and IIS 10 supports it ( Windows 10)

Milestone for .Net core ( will probably be released here :
[https://github.com/dotnet/core](https://github.com/dotnet/core) )

F# 4.0

Build vNext is in private beta, send a mail (
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/bharry/archive/2015/04/29/visual-
stu...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/bharry/archive/2015/04/29/visual-studio-and-
team-foundation-server-at-build-2015.aspx) )

Team Project Rename ( TFS )

Docker Support in Build Deploymenet ( i suppose TFS)

Better agile project management (kanban, ...) -- screenshot:
[https://i3-vso.sec.s-msft.com/dynimg/IC795776.png](https://i3-vso.sec.s-msft.com/dynimg/IC795776.png)

For VS 2015 RC itselve, it's mostly an iteration on improving the Visual
Studio ( previous version of Visual Studio was CTP 5)

~~~
_random_
I suppose C# 6.0 is worth mentioning :).

~~~
NicoJuicy
It isn't released with VS 2015 and stuff... But in that line, i could also
mention VB 14 ;)

